# King ranch bluestem?



## Rippyro (May 22, 2020)

I've had hell with this stuff taking over my yard (along with everything else that grows in north Texas, but that's another story). It has spread like crazy and is all throughout the subdivision. Some people have it worse than others. It grows very long and very low to the ground. Two days after mowing it shoots up a seed stem about 6-8" tall. It reaches 12-14" tall within a week. I thought it was goose grass at first, but I'm leaning more towards KR bluestem now. Curious to know what y'all think, and if you've had success controlling it.

My yard is full of annual blue grass, little barley, tall fescue, and many broadleaf weeds (that I may need help identifying at a later date if I can't get them killed with my Ortho 2,4-D app) I'm new to all of the chemicals, but I've done a ton of research on how to kill this stuff with no answer besides pulling it.

Right now my plan of action is to apply Certainty throughout the entire lawn to kill all of the other grassy weeds unless y'all recommend something else for my north Texas Bermuda lawn. I'm going to cross my fingers and hope it kills this stuff, but won't hold my breath.
If I have to pull it I plan to hit it with glyohosate, pull it, and use my pro plugger that's coming in today to transplant some Bermuda to hopefully prevent too much erosion (my yard has a pretty solid slope.)

TIA for any help yall can provide!

-Robert


----------



## Rippyro (May 22, 2020)

I'm on shift today, but I'll pull some out tomorrow morning when I get home and hopefully get some better pictures for ID.


----------

